# How do I pronounce "Arroyo Roble"?



## anne1125 (Aug 25, 2006)

We are going to Sedona next March and people ask me where we are staying.  I tell them I don't know how to pronounce it.  Can someone spell it phonetically (sp?)?

Thanks.

Anne

P. S.   What does it mean?


----------



## derb (Aug 25, 2006)

I pronounce it - ah  roy   oh       robe  lee.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree, except I think the last syllable should be pronounced "lay."

I think, roble = oak and arroyo = stream or river, so I think it is River Oak or Oak River, but I am not a native speaker, so maybe someone else has a more accurate translation.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 25, 2006)

Denise is correct it's "lay" 

....but ya gotta try and roll the "rrrrrrrr's"


----------



## barndweller (Aug 25, 2006)

ahh-rrrroy-e-oh  rrroh-blay  An arroyo is a wash or small valley that usually drains water after a rainstorm. A roble is an oak. Therefore......Oak Creek! Other examples: Arroyo Seco = Dry Creek, Las Robles = The Oaks, Paso Robles(mispronounced as roh-bulls)= Pass of Oaks.
 Very pretty place and highly recommended by Tuggers. You will fall in love with the area, I can almost guarantee. Have a fabulous time.
Julie


----------



## David (Aug 25, 2006)

Now try "Tlaquepaque", which I expect you will visit.


----------



## Diane (Aug 25, 2006)

"Tlaquepaque" = "to lock your pocket"

Diane


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2006)

Now try Oaxaca (a good Mexican restaurant).  It kind of sounds like you're getting ready to spit.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 25, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> Now try Oaxaca (a good Mexican restaurant).  It kind of sounds like you're getting ready to spit.



It's also a state in Mexico...

and as I remember it's .....  oh - HA - ka


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> It's also a state in Mexico...
> 
> and as I remember it's .....  oh - HA - ka



And I was told it is wah-HAWK-ah.  Still sounds like someone getting ready to spit to me.


----------



## nyparadigm (Aug 25, 2006)

Now try the hardest:

Parangariqutirimiquaro

Yes, this is really a place.  

Mexicans use this as a tongue twister to tease us Gringos.  Fortunately I can pronounce it - while I know Mexican friends who can't!


----------



## Lee B (Aug 26, 2006)

Oaxaca - wa-HA-ka

Tlaquepaque - tuh-LAH-kay-*PAH*-kay


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 26, 2006)

After the "roy", no E


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks tuggers.  Now I'll practice until March and maybe I'll be close by the time we get there.

I have no ear for language.

Anne


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 27, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> And I was told it is wah-HAWK-ah.



That is the correct pronunciation.


----------



## lanalee (Aug 27, 2006)

If you go to Merriam Webster dictionary website, you can actually hear the words pronounced for you.

Here are the links to the two words:
arroyo
robles

Just click on the sound icon.


----------



## grest (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with Denise, but in the end it doesn't matter, just as long as I'm there!
Connie


----------



## ocowner (Aug 28, 2006)

Tlaquepaque - tuh-LAH-kay-PAH-kay

Canadians pronounce it "A lot of hockey."


----------

